# Uart booting



## balanga (Dec 5, 2017)

Is it possible to load FreeBSD images over UART and if so how could it be done?

Here is an article showing how it is done on Linux.

`kwboot` is a Linux program which can do this...maybe `kermit` has the capability... Anyone know?


----------

